# Frog ID please!



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 13, 2012)

I know nothing about Frogs, But we found this little guy in my mum and dads garden amongst the mulch as they were digging out their gardens.

Any ideas what it is? Other than a frog? lol

It was found at North Tamborine, Queensland.


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 13, 2012)

Striped Marsh Frog 

- - - Updated - - -

Striped Marsh Frog


----------



## Bigchewy (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it's marsh frog I am sure someone will correct it


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Fairly common species then?


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 13, 2012)

Also! Just so you know, we now have a reptile identification category on the main page too  Might be useful in future as people who are good at this will surely hang around looking for a challenge  

Beautiful coloring on the marshy though, gorgeous gold.

edit: Yeah, they're rather common in my area at least.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 13, 2012)

SarahScales said:


> Also! Just so you know, we now have a reptile identification category on the main page too  Might be useful in future as people who are good at this will surely hang around looking for a challenge



But its an amphibian not a reptile  I have no idea what main page you mean though....



SarahScales said:


> Beautiful coloring on the marshy though, gorgeous gold.
> 
> edit: Yeah, they're rather common in my area at least.




Yeah he was a lovely colour beautiful and vibrant!


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 13, 2012)

Hehe well! I guess you're right! But if you click the 'forum' link to view the front page of the forums in the first section, 'Reptile Identification' is under the DIY section.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> But its an amphibian not a reptile  I have no idea what main page



Just this one here Sezzzzz 
Reptile Identification - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 13, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Just this one here Sezzzzz
> Reptile Identification - Aussie Pythons & Snakes



Thanks Hun!! Gone for 3 weeks and theres a whole new area!!! 

Sorry for posting this in the wrong area Mods...



SarahScales said:


> Hehe well! I guess you're right! But if you click the 'forum' link to view the front page of the forums in the first section, 'Reptile Identification' is under the DIY section.


Thanks


----------

